# Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand



## DerSitzRiese (11. September 2007)

*Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

zu diesem Thema habe ich schon viel gelesen und gehört.
Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? Stört ein Lüfter in der Gehäusewand den Luftstrom? Sollte er nach innen oder außen blasen? usw....


----------



## Marbus16 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Die Seitenwand muss in meinem Falle absolut dicht sein. Die Luft hat von vorn nach hinten zu wandern, und nicht an der Seite reingeblasen zu werden. Das zerhaut den Luftstrom und macht den Computer um ein Vielfaches lauter.


----------



## JimBeam (11. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

hmm kommt drauf an, bei mir ist es von Vorteil, weil ich vorne keinen Lüfter hab. Und der Gehäuse Lüfter direkt auf meinen CPU Kühler pustet (hab noch nen älterern wo der Lüfter parallel zum Mobo sitzt). Aber wenn du vorne und hinten Lüfter hast zerstört er dir den Luftstrom.


----------



## ioda (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Wie Jim Beam sagt, wenn CPU-Kühler Luftstrom direkt von der Seitenwand beziehen kann, solltest du ihn nach INNEN (! auf keinen fall nach außen !) blasen lassen, sonst nimmt der Gehäuselüfter dem CPU-Kühler die kühle Luft weg.


----------



## Overlocked (15. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Wenn ich hier auch mal was sagen darf...
Dieses Gehäuse zerhaut nicht den Luftstrom, der Luftstrom der von vorne bläst wird dadurch gespeist, außerdem ist dieser Lüfter so angebracht, dass er alle wichtigen Komponenten kühlt.

Zeichnung:
                                   ---\|---
soweit hoffe ich verständlich...


----------



## darkniz (15. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Ich habe vorne einen Lüfter und Hinten einen über und einen unter der Graka und einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand. Bei mir pustet der Lüfter auf den CPU-Kühler und senkt somit die Temperatur der CPU und kühlt gleichzeitig auch noch den Kühler des Mainboards. Wenn ich den Lüfter absteckte, erhöht sich bei mir nur die Temperatur der CPU und des Mainboards, also wird der Luftstrom nicht gestört.

Wegen der Lautstärke: der Gehäuselüfter muss ja kein schnelldrehender und lauter Lüfter sein.

Aber man sollte auf keinen Fall den Lüfter in der Seitenwand die Luft nach draußen pusten lassen.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Ich hab auch vorne, hinten und an der Seite nen Lüfter der nach innen pustet und kann nur von Vorteilen berichten, da der Lüfter direkt auf den CPU-Lüfter bläst, senkt er bei mir die CPU Temperatur im extremfall um bis zu 10°C.


----------



## hansi152 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

da wärs dann aber am besten wenn die Lamellen vom KK zum Luftstrom vom Seitenlüfter gerichtet sind(z.B.:Gemii),oder?


----------



## Spooky (16. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten, denn es hängt auch von der Position der Lüfteraufnahme ab. Es hängt auch noch weiteren Punkten ab. Da wären z.B. das Gehäuselayout, die Anbringung der restlichen Lüfter, usw.


----------



## Overlocked (16. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Also ich kann zu diesem Ding auch nur  sagen, der Hammer, mein Q6600 auf 3,3 GHZ ist gleich 10° kühler!!!!


----------



## hansi152 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Also ich kann zu diesem Ding auch nur  sagen, der Hammer, mein Q6600 auf 3,3 GHZ ist gleich 10° kühler!!!!



was für ein "Ding"?


----------



## CPLMaddin (18. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Hi 

Ich kann nur von gutem reden bei einem seitemlüfter weil ich habe den ( http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_379&products_id=4150) der hat wie man sieht einen großen seitern lüfter der direkt auf den CPU bläst und der vorne kühlt die sata der intere führt dann die warme luft raus. Bei einer 8800 GTS/GTX und Ultra (ich habe eine 8800 GTS max 65C bei 600 core 920 memory 1500 Shader Takt ) kommt dir luft von der Graka direkt raus un muss dan nicht noch am CPU vorbei.


----------



## Overlocked (19. November 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand*

Bitte, sag ich doch, dieses Ding ist für Oc super geeignet!
(Selbst für 2 8800 Ultras)


----------

